# Nutrients and flowering cycle



## Madas91 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello all, Ok i have just changed my lighting over to 12/12 and wanted to know if i should change my nutrient mix now or give them a few days more on the veg mix to help with the growing spurt thats about to come?
I am using a passive 2 pot system this grow with a single 250 watt hps and the 2 sets of T5 strips i germinate with now stood up either side of them for a little extra light of different spectrum.

Also what strength do i make up my flowering nutrient mix? with the grow you start a lot weaker till your plants grow a bit but for flowering do i mix to manafacturers recomendation now?
using the hesi grow and bloom that came with this kit along with super vit.

Much appreciated for any help. this place is great.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 4, 2009)

dont use bloom til they start to bloom, give them full strength cause they are adult


----------



## Madas91 (Jan 4, 2009)

Spot on thanks for that. couldn't find info anywhere and thought it might be important


----------



## del66666 (Jan 4, 2009)

well you may have got some fan yellowing , thing is could take 2 or 3 weeks to start flowering, then it could be more of a prob. indoor growing, check out my 10 day old bubblebomb if you get time, good luck.


----------



## calibud (Jan 6, 2009)

do i keep using the veg nutrients till they start to bloom


----------



## Boneman (Jan 6, 2009)

Welcome to RIU 

I use grow nutes for about the 1st week of flowering then i switch to my bloom nutes at approx 1/2 strength. No more grow nutes from that point on.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 6, 2009)

calibud said:


> do i keep using the veg nutrients till they start to bloom


 yes until you see those lovely white hairs sprouting, sometimes takes weeks to flip from veg to flower,


----------



## potroast (Jan 7, 2009)

Each nutrient line is different. Some say to switch to bloom nutes at the start of 12/12. Some say to switch when flowers start to form, which is usually Day 15-25. Some others say to use half veg nutes and half bloom nutes for the first week of flowering. From my experience, it seems that the more organic sources, like Pure Blend Pro and FloraNova, require the veg nutes to be used farther into flowering.

If you are using bloom nutes, and start to see an overall fading of green in the foliage, you can use some veg nutes to give a Nitrogen boost.

HTH


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Jan 7, 2009)

I think the reason some manufacturers recommend you keep using veg nutes during the initial stages of bloom is to cut down a bit on the stretching that occurs in the first week or so; setting the plant up with plenty of green foliage for the late stages of the bloom phase.


----------



## Madas91 (Jan 7, 2009)

Nutrients i'm using came with this kit, they are as follows:
Hesi Hydro Growth 30+14+25
Hesi Hydro Bloom 23+24+29
Hesi PK 13/14 
Hesi Root complex
hesi Super Vit

well i'm going to go along the middle road i think. They are due a complete water overhaul at the weekend and that will be 6 days under 12/12 i'm going give them a quick flush and switch to 3/4 bloom and 1/4 veg and see how things go. on the water change after that i will go for full bloom nuts.

The Hesi PK is for a few weeks into flowering in slowly increasing doses.

Anyone used this stuff before and coments on it.

These are the 2 plants i'm growing for my own use this time. next time i'm growing 2 of the same type as this grow has been a pain with 2 different size plants.


----------



## Consciousness420 (Jan 8, 2009)

I usually let off the Nitrogen (grow mix) just a little and bring the ratios back to even (as well as going only 1/4 to 1/2 strength) for the first two weeks of flower and then gradually increasing the 'Bloom' mix as the weeks tic by.. seems to work nicely.. remember, about 2 weeks before you are going to actually cut them down, flush them by giving them only water (no nutes).. 
another thing to remember is that certain genes can be triggered sooner by environmental conditions/factors .. so dont wait until the plant is needing to flower but has no bloom components available for flowering.. you can introduce these earlier before the plant even needs them and since they are available the plant will switch/adapt and activate genes so as to use what is available in the environment.. anytime the plant looks really heathy, begin to push it along a track that you define, kind of force feeding it if you will.. so dont be reactive, be proactive and drive your plants to maturity and you will have better results.. remember, its a weed and can handle most of what is thrown at it but yield will be decreased if you just sit around waiting for it to show signs that it needs something else..
good luck


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Jan 8, 2009)

i've never heard of leaving in veg mix, this ia a first, first time for everything. I go straight bloom nutes with a P/K booster to make buds come faster, tells the plants in budding time


----------



## Madas91 (Feb 7, 2009)

well i had to go away for a week so i made up the bloom mix at half strength and when i got back it was like a different plant.
Its really taken off and going strong.
5 weeks left to go till they should be ready hopefully maybe 6.
Going to try canna neuts next time


----------



## Madas91 (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh and i replaced all that nasty noisy foil with some mylar. Much better effect all told i think


----------

